# How's the online/web surfing experience on a Fire?



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

A friend of mine wants one and instead of a regular kindle, she
wants the fire to use for surfing as well as reading books.

So, how is it for that and what's the browser like?

Can it be hacked for better browsers or something?

I saw someone on craigslist that rooted them for 20 bucks.

Thanks

George


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not a bad browser, and defiantly capable of most things that you would want/need to do. But with it been a mobile browser, it's obviously not as feature packed as a full on desktop browser. Id recommend it as a viable alternative to a laptop for light to medium browsing.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks. That's probably all she wants. I don't think she's too savy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Make sure your friend realizes this is NOT a mobile phone equipped device like the iPad. They will need to be within range of a WiFi hot-spot in order to surf the net.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

She probably does but I'll tell her.

Saw some for sale and it says that they didn't have any carrier.
I'm guessing it's just their way of saying there's no mobile
connection so to speak?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems a strange way to put it, but yes, it's WiFi only, so there's no carrier.  (Like iPads which have no built in 3G.    Mine doesn't.)

I find very few things I can't do with the browser on my Fire.  The settings allow you to choose whether to view sites using their mobile version, desktop version or optimize for each website.

I use Tapatalk rather than the Web browser to browse on KindleBoards, but other than that, I find the web browser more than sufficient for my needs.

Betsy


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet. I shall pass that on once I find her a fire at a good price  

Thanks


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can also sideload (no rooting or hacking involved) mobile Opera, Firefox, Dolphin or some other browsers if you don't like the browser that comes with it. You can't get those apps from Amazon for the Fire -- last I checked -- but can get them from other sites, like 1mobile, and sideload them.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks. Never heard of sideloading...


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sideloading has made the Fire a lot more friendly to me.  I like that I can get stuff that Amazon doesn't have in their store, like additional browsers.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Never even heard the expression


----------

